# Eclipse 3.3 + Visual Editor



## tuxedo (10. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

hab mich gerade gewundert warum ich den Visual Editor mit Eclipse 3.3 nicht zum laufen bring. Scheinbar ist der VE nicht mehr kompatibel und irgendwie soll auch die Entwicklugn etwas stocken.

Kennt jemand ne vergleichbare Alternative für Eclipse

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Jetzt erzähl mir bloß keiner dass er kein Eclipse 3.3 benutzt und oder seine GUIs alle von Hand schreibt ;-) (Andere IDEs mal außen vor gelassen)

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (11. Sep 2007)

Ich benutze Eclipse 3.3 und schreibe meine GUIs von Hand.


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Ich will jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten, aber mit dem Visual Editor bin ich immer ganz gut gefahren. Wenn man mal verstanden hat wie er funktioniert hat man da sehr schnell auch sehr komplexe Dinge realisiert. 

Gibts denn nix vergleichbares (kostenloses) für Eclipse 3.3? Hab jetzt ne ganze Weile gesucht, aber bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden.


----------



## byte (11. Sep 2007)

Die gleiche Frage gabs erst kürzlich:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic54638_eclipse-europa-ve.html


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Oha, danke, hatte ich mit der SuFu irgendwie nicht gefunden

*gleich mal lesen geh*


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Okay, gelesen. Aber besonders weitergebracht hat's mich nicht.


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2007)

Guten Morgen!

In diesem Thread von de.comp.lang.java wird auf folgende Seite hingewiesen:
www.ehecht.com/eclipse_ve/ve.html


----------



## tuxedo (12. Sep 2007)

Hab bich bereits gefunden und bereits ausprobiert, mit dem Ergebnis dass es bei mir irgendwie nicht funktioniert (andere haben auch Probleme wie ich gelesen hab).

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (12. Sep 2007)

So, hab mich jetzt öange mit der Sache rumgeschlagen, viel getestet und ewig probiert.

Der neuste Patch von ehecht.com beinhaltet leider nicht alles was gebraucht wird. Hecht verweist auf das WPT Plugin das man sich installieren soll. Das ist 1) ewig groß und 2) hab ich's damit nicht zum laufen gebracht. 

In seiner ersten Version die er veröffentlich hat ist JEM schon drin. Ich hab jetzt auf Basis des neuen Patchs ein ZIP zusammengestellt das ohne weitere Downloads, Packages, PLugins und Co. funktioniert. Vielleicht hilfts ja dem einen oder anderen:

http://www.egoshare.com/e38f0ae0e054a14b4fdd1f5168776f34/ve_eclipse_33_v200709032215_win_[all_inclusive]zip.html

Einfach runterladen und die darin enthaltenen Ordner "plugins" und "features" in den Eclipse 3.3 Ordner kopieren. Fertig. "VE runs again ..."

Ach ja: Ich hab auch die Eclipse-Newsgroups durchforstet. Es bildet sich gerade ein neues engagiertes Entwickler-Team. VE ist zwar aktuell noch scheintot, wird aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder auferstehen.

- Alex

P.S. Mit dem Paket geht's zwar, jedoch meckert Eclipse bei installation weiterer Plugins dass org.eclipse.emf (2.3.0) fehlen würde. Muss ich noch auflösen....
P.P.S. Okay, das hab ich dan installiert, dann kam org.eclipse.ode (3.3) dran. Das auch installiert. Und jetzt will er org.eclipse.emf (2.0.0) ... Mal sehen ob ich die Paketabhängigkeiten irgendwann gebacken krieg.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Sep 2007)

EMF 2.3.0 und EMF 2.0.0 zusammen? Das wird nicht funktionieren.
Offtopic: JEM ist übrigens eine sehr coole Sache  :toll:


----------



## tuxedo (12. Sep 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> EMF 2.3.0 und EMF 2.0.0 zusammen? Das wird nicht funktionieren.



Ich weiß.. Das beisst sich ungemein. Mein Fazit ist: 

Den VE kriegt man mit Eclipse 3.3 ans laufen, jedoch handelt man sich momentan unlösbare abhängigkeiten ein so dass ein nachrüsten weiterer Plugins direkt in Eclipse nicht Möglich ist. 

Naja, kann ich ja genauso gut weiterhin Eclipse 3.2 benutzen, oder 3.3 benutzen und zum GUI-Basteln mal eben 3.2 anwerfen.

Bin gespannt wie's mit dem VE weiter geht.

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (12. Sep 2007)

Hol dir das Ding einfach im Quellcode. Was EMF 2.0.0 als Abhängigkeit hat, lässt sich auch auf 2.3.0 ummünzen...


----------



## tuxedo (12. Sep 2007)

Der Witz an der Sache ist:

Zuerst hat sich Eclipse beschwert der VE bräuchte 2.3.0... Später, nachdem ich dies und PDE nachgerüstet habe, war's auf einmal 2.0.0  was ich angeblich für den VE bräuchte.

Mir scheint der VE hat da noch ein paar Macken.


----------



## Molt (18. Sep 2007)

Hmm ... find ich nen starkes Stück, des projekt rauszuwerfen.

Also, beim Webdesign seh ich ja ein, dass Handdesign deutliche Vorteile mit sich bringt. Aber gerade für Anfänger in JAVA Guis ist der VW doch mal ne Klasse Sache... sonst muss man immer ewig raussuchen, wie die ganzen Komponenten heißen etc :-/


----------



## Wildcard (18. Sep 2007)

Molt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber gerade für Anfänger in JAVA Guis ist der VW doch mal ne Klasse Sache... sonst muss man immer ewig raussuchen, wie die ganzen Komponenten heißen etc :-/


Anfänger sollten sich von GUIs generell fernhalten und jeder der GUI Builder verwendet, muss auch in der Lage sein den Code von Hand zu schreiben, sonst kommt da nämlich Müll raus.
Davon abgesehen richtet sich Eclipse JDT auch gar nicht an Java Anfänger. Dafür ist Eclipse eigentlich zu komplex.


----------

